# Now Available: APR Intake Filter System for the 2.5 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've expanded upon our extremely popular APR Turbocharger Inlet System, the most free flowing inlet on the market today, by adding the most free flowing intake filter! The APR Turbocharger Inlet System outflows the factory components by up to 45%, and jumps to 60% when adding the APR Intake Filter.




Adding the optional APR Intake Filter completely transforms the system from subtle to extreme. Our massive 9” long cotton filter with frontal opening connects to a 6” carbon fiber inlet tube that gradually necks down to the 4” back tube. You will hear every ounce of the 5-cylinder turbocharger system’s massive demand for airflow, and you’ll do so at a 60% CFM improvement over stock! This was only possible with an open filter system as the airflow demands called for an unboxed design. Simply put, this is the best intake system on the market for satisfying uncompromisingly demanding airflow requirements. 

Read and see more on our product page and Go APR!


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Did anyone install this? Is it Har to do? Anything I need to do prepare? I am helping out a friend next week...  

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The front filter is simple. The rear inlet pipe is difficult due to lack of space. 

Front:
https://manuals.goapr.com/Engine_Hardware/Intakes/CI100038-A_rs3_ttrs_intake_web.pdf

Rear:
https://manuals.goapr.com/Engine_Hardware/Intakes/CI100038_rs3_inlet_pipe_v3.pdf


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The front filter is simple. The rear inlet pipe is difficult due to lack of space.
> 
> Front:
> https://manuals.goapr.com/Engine_Hardware/Intakes/CI100038-A_rs3_ttrs_intake_web.pdf
> ...


Thanks Arin.
So it's easy to do but need some time to finish 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------

